
You Can’t Defeat Nationalism, So Stop Trying - notlukesky
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/06/04/you-cant-defeat-nationalism-so-stop-trying/
======
sonnyblarney
"There are deep reasons that imagined communities will always be a powerful
reality in international politics."

In most cases, they are not 'imagined'.

Therein lies I think a problem with understanding this, issue: the literal
denial of the existence of unique communities wether at the local, regional,
national, continental level.

Most pro-EU types for example are just nationalists of a different falvor.
When Elton John, just a few days ago talked about how is is 'profoundly
European' and 'loves Europe' but 'loathes is fellow Britons' ... pandering to
his Italian audience aside ... it seems to an outsider like just trading one
level of cultural definition for another.

